# Royler Gracie



## DeLamar.J (Jul 19, 2004)

I am new to brazilian jiu jitsu, so I went out and bought this book by Royler Gracie called submission grappling techniques. I am completely new to this style and it said in the book that he wrote it for students who have a basic idea down of grappling. Am I going to benifit from this book being new? because I know from being in karate that its not good to mess with advanced techniques until you have the basics down. I was also wondering what a good book is to get for someone who is 100% new to BJJ? so I can learn the basics first. This was the only book I could find darnit.


----------



## auxprix (Jul 19, 2004)

I think that most people will tell you that books are fine, but they are a poor substitute for hands on experience and live teaching. This is especially true in grappling. I would suggest reading it and working on the techniques in class carefully. Also tell your instructor what you are working on, and what you read about it. Bring the book so you can show them the passage if you have to. They may offer you some insight and clarification on thing you didn't understand, or thought you did but really didn't. There's a good chance that your teacher owns a copy him/her self.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jul 19, 2004)

I find that that book is particularly helpful to me as a BJJ beginner.  The explanation of grips, basics, and many of the techniques are good reinforcement for what we learn in class.    But, like Auprix said there is no substitute for going to a class. You want to learn from the best teacher and practice with the best partners.  

Think of it this way:  Grappling is like sex:  you won't become a great lover if all you do is virgins; and you won't even become a good one if all you do is read books and magazines by yourself.


----------



## DeLamar.J (Jul 20, 2004)

Funny analogy!


----------



## Bod (Jul 20, 2004)

It's a great book for a beginner, though it covers very little on the guard position. It covers mount defences pretty well though.

BJJ is primarily a Gi based art, and the book doesn't cover that at all, but that may make some of the basic principles even clearer to a beginner, it just depends on the reader.

As grappling books go it is fantastic. You can see pretty much the whole of grappling technique while at the same time see some of the more salient details. Better still the comentary talks about the things the pictures can't say, rather than just describing the pictures.

I have found grappling books prevent my training drying up. Grappling is just static enough to explain in a book. Of course the training is what makes it all alive, but the book assumes that you are training rather than pretending that you can learn just by reading.

A great book!


----------



## MJS (Jul 20, 2004)

DeLamar.J said:
			
		

> I am new to brazilian jiu jitsu, so I went out and bought this book by Royler Gracie called submission grappling techniques. I am completely new to this style and it said in the book that he wrote it for students who have a basic idea down of grappling. Am I going to benifit from this book being new? because I know from being in karate that its not good to mess with advanced techniques until you have the basics down. I was also wondering what a good book is to get for someone who is 100% new to BJJ? so I can learn the basics first. This was the only book I could find darnit.



First off, welcome to the BJJ world!!!  I've been doing it for a while and I love it!!  While its not the end all be all of MA, it does provide you with an excellent understanding of fighting on the ground as well as in the clinch range.  

OK...for your question.  Can you learn BJJ from a book??  Can you learn to cook a gourmet meal from a book?? The answer is yes to both.  However, against someone who trains under an instructor or someone who went to cooking school...well, the fact remains that you'll never be as good as the person who put in the time.  This is especially true if you've never had any grappling background to begin with.  I have some BJJ tapes, that I use as a reference point.  I have a few people that I train BJJ under.  Because I already have that background, its easier for me to understand the concepts from the tape better.  Again, that is not my sole learning tool.

My advice to you would be to find a BJJ instructor.  Doing a search online or asking someone here, I'm more than sure you'd have some luck.

As for the basics...YES!!!  That is the most important thing.  You can know 100 submissions, but if you can't maintain the positions and dont understand the basics, then those subs. are not gonna do you any good.

Good luck in your search and if you have any questions, please feel free to ask!!

Mike


----------



## MJS (Jul 20, 2004)

Old Fat Kenpoka said:
			
		

> Think of it this way:  Grappling is like sex:  you won't become a great lover if all you do is virgins; and you won't even become a good one if all you do is read books and magazines by yourself.



Right on man!!!! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## DeLamar.J (Jul 20, 2004)

MJS said:
			
		

> First off, welcome to the BJJ world!!!  I've been doing it for a while and I love it!!  While its not the end all be all of MA, it does provide you with an excellent understanding of fighting on the ground as well as in the clinch range.
> 
> OK...for your question.  Can you learn BJJ from a book??  Can you learn to cook a gourmet meal from a book?? The answer is yes to both.  However, against someone who trains under an instructor or someone who went to cooking school...well, the fact remains that you'll never be as good as the person who put in the time.  This is especially true if you've never had any grappling background to begin with.  I have some BJJ tapes, that I use as a reference point.  I have a few people that I train BJJ under.  Because I already have that background, its easier for me to understand the concepts from the tape better.  Again, that is not my sole learning tool.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I have training in jap ju jitsu but thats all standup. It still helps my ground game because all I do is the same techniques but only wrap my legs around the arm and fall to the ground. So I have somewhat of an idea on joint locks.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 22, 2004)

Sad that Royler lost to Genki Sudo. kudos to Sudo-san though!


----------



## grappling_mandala (Jul 23, 2004)

Good Book. I would advise against really 'going for' ankle and knee submissions when your first starting out. Be controlled while your executing them, don't throw your weight into anything. When someone slaps one on, pay attention to what's happening and don't hesitate to tap eary, they come on fast and are unforgiving at times (in the case of heel hooks that rotate the knee into rippage)

Dave


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jul 23, 2004)

grappling_mandala said:
			
		

> Good Book. I would advise against really 'going for' ankle and knee submissions when your first starting out. Be controlled while your executing them, don't throw your weight into anything. When someone slaps one on, pay attention to what's happening and don't hesitate to tap eary, they come on fast and are unforgiving at times (in the case of heel hooks that rotate the knee into rippage)
> 
> Dave


ayup.


----------

